# A2dp



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Is the call quality the same as plugging in?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I was under the assumption that it was just for music to be sent from phone to car or home stereo.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

if you haven't ordered it yet, there's one on monoprice that's cheaper (but it has to be plugged in via usb to get power)...does that one have a battery?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

yes, it has a built in battery that runs for 7 hours.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

that makes it more worthwhile i think...thanks!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

all i have to say is wow!!!! just connected it a set of computer speakers with subwoofer and it sounds amazing and phone is in my pocket using pandora!!! I love gadgets that actually work!!


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> all i have to say is wow!!!! just connected it a set of computer speakers with subwoofer and it sounds amazing and phone is in my pocket using pandora!!! I love gadgets that actually work!!


i'm a little confused now after reading the product description before buying it...this plugs into the headphone jack on the phone or on the aux input on the car?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Plugs into aux input in center console


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Plugs into aux input in center console


No no. It plugs into your MP3 and streams the music to your car via bluetooth. Basically it adds bluetooth to a non bluetooth device and your car will think that it's getting a call and just turn on the call audio. Instead of a call though, you will hear your music being transmitted from the MP3 player (i'm pretty sure this is how it should work, and would be awesome if it did).

The Mazda 3's radio can read your iPhone songs through bluetooth. As long as your device has bluetooth streaming (like the iPhone) the radio can read your music as if it was a bluetooth headset. The cruze radio does not have this capability and thus you sort of have to trick it by using this device (at least I would hope). Though it may not be compatible if the radio is unable to accept this type of streaming. 

Basically, what this device does it add bluetooth transmitting to your MP3 if your MP3 does not have it. Useful if you want to listen to your MP3 using bluetooth headphones. 

This does the same thing but it designed only for iPods:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Bluetooth-Wireless-Transmitter-Black/dp/B000XRW09Y/ref=pd_sim_e9[/ame]


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

All I know is that I power the Bluetooth adaptor on while plugged into aux and my phone automatically starts pandora and boom! Music


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> All I know is that I power the Bluetooth adaptor on while plugged into aux and my phone automatically starts pandora and boom! Music



So you do have it working in your car? If so that's a nice addition.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

Are you sure its not this one you have? 

Amazon.com: Miccus BluBridge mini-jack Rx: Portable, Bluetooth Music Receiver with Stereo Output (1/8-Inch) for Home and Auto systems: Electronics

There is a transmitter and a receiver. You need the receiver in your car. I think the link you posted is for the transmitter, which you don't need because just about every phone has bluetooth built in.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes most phones have Bluetooth but they will only stream songs to devices that can 'receive' them. (like the Mazda radio or Bluetooth headphones). The transmitter in question is for mp3 players that don't have Bluetooth or for use with radios that don't have the receive function built in. As I mentioned, it tricks the car.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Yes most phones have Bluetooth but they will only stream songs to devices that can 'receive' them. (like the Mazda radio or Bluetooth headphones). The transmitter in question is for mp3 players that don't have Bluetooth or for use with radios that don't have the receive function built in. As I mentioned, it tricks the car.


I don't understand.... How does the transmitter trick the car into receiving something if its a transmitter? That doesn't make sense. They sell two products. One is a transmitter and one is a receiver. My point is that you need the receiver in your car, not the transmitter because that would be completely backwards. You would be taking audio from the car and transmitting it to another device. The link that cruzeman posted is for a transmitter, not the reciever.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

queencitypr0 said:


> Are you sure its not this one you have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
the two models are the same except they have different jacks, one is permantely attached and the other is more flexible. I believe they can be used to transmit and receive.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> the two models are the same except they have different jacks, one is permantely attached and the other is more flexible. I believe they can be used to transmit and receive.


Ok, thanks for clearing that up. My mistake. So you have the one that swivels or the one that's permanently attached?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

get this one...




 
more options with this one.. you can connect it to more systems


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yea, I'm going to go with the one that is advertised as a receiver.


----------



## kn8hansen (Sep 13, 2011)

I have this one:
Venturi Mini Review - Home Entertainment - CNET Reviews
It works, but there's a constant buzzing noise when it's connected with either the FM transmitter or the aux input. 
Has this happened to anyone else?
I tried plugging my iphone directly into the aux input jack in the console from the headphone jack on the iphone and it still makes the same buzzing noise. IDK. :question:
All of this stuff worked fine in my 18 year old VW before this. Go figure.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not sure about the buzzing issue. Does it happen when you plug other sources into the aux input or just that? I've had issues with buzzing if I have something plugged into usb and aux at the same time.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

you need to get quality cables to prevent the buzzz. I have a cheap retractable cord one and a good one. i only get the buzz with the retractable cord.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

wait... if you have the Aux input, why bother with the bluetooth transmitter???


----------



## kn8hansen (Sep 13, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> you need to get quality cables to prevent the buzzz. I have a cheap retractable cord one and a good one. i only get the buzz with the retractable cord.


Good idea. I didn't think about that. It's a cheapo cable. I'll try a better quality one. Hopefully that does the trick.

@CHUV
The setup that I wanted was:

iphone ===(bluetooth)===> Venturi Bluetooth receiver/FM transmitter ===(FM signal)===> radio

where (bluetooth) and (FM signal) denote how the transmission occurs.

I just plugged it into the aux. input to see if it was the cable or the transmitter causing the problem.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

CHUV said:


> wait... if you have the Aux input, why bother with the bluetooth transmitter???


 
the bluetooth receiver plugs into your aux input in the center console. the cords have nothing to do with the bluetooth receiver, I was just trying to help the other member out with his buzzing issues.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

So I ran across this thread, and ended up trying this setup:








http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0038MA11U/ref=pe_175190_21431760_cs_sce_dp_1

This receiver is tiny! I used the adapter to plug the bluetooth receiver into the AUX input, and connected the USB cable to the USB port in the center console. Everything fits and the center arm rest functions still without interfering on the bluetooth adapter.

Everything works great. I stream Pandora onto my Android (Galaxy Nexus), and the bluetooth receiver picks it up and plays through the OEM stereo when set to AUX input. Additionally, all audible alerts come through the car speakers as well (I like this), as does the voice commands for the Navigation on the phone. This plays well when a phone call comes in, pausing Pandora, and then resuming once the call is ended.

Great device, and for under $40, we get how the bluetooth should have been setup to begin with.


----------

